

Ask HN: Any EC2 reboot experiences? (related to massive? EC2 reboot underway) - taxonomyman

Any EC2 reboot experiences to share? Been watching:<p>http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/ec2%20reboot<p>http://cloudscaling.com/blog/cloud-computing/aws-rebooting-100s-or-1000s-of-ec2-instances-for-security-update
======
RyanGWU82
We've got 160 instances affected, which is obviously going to require a pretty
massive amount of work. I'd estimate we'll be spending about 30 hours on this
project over the next week. Yes it sucks, but asking you to reboot your
servers once a year isn't exactly a _huge_ hardship.

It's easy to forget that the cloud is powered by real physical infrastructure,
and that cloud vendors have maintenance needs too. AWS gave us a fair amount
of notice about the reboots, and they've been understanding and helpful along
the way. I'm willing to be understanding toward them too.

